# I have to brag about our shelter a bit!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We took in a kitten with a horrific eye injury. It was an untreated infection which caused her to lose her right eye and almost lose total vision in her left eye. Our resident vet removed the infected eye and she went into foster care until today - about 6 weeks. Recovering and gaining enough weight to be eligible for adoption! Look at how beautiful she is now, and just in time for Christmas!

































Sassafrass went into foster with one of our best foster moms (a nurse in real life) and she flourished! I am very proud of our shelter and all they do when things seem hopeless.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
I'm so happy she's doing so good!
Her colors are GORGEOUS!!
She looks like a Fire Kitty!
I'd be naming her Flame or Ember!!
Great shot with the tinsel tree, it shows her adorableness!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is gorgeous and my daughter adopted one kitty with a big eye but it is not infected anymore. He had a lot of treatment and the eye was kept and doesn't cause him any issues but not sure if he can see out of it.


----------

